# Wine tasting in Bath



## mattie (Dec 8, 2007)

Looking to sort out a wine tasting evening for a few mates in Bath.  Just been to Vinopolis in London and was completely underwhelmed, very pricey (got some half-price vouchers with my travelcard which pissed me off as the missus had already booked) and didn't even get any proper advice - I know nothing whatsoever about wine, which I could also say for some of the people 'advising'. 

Was looking at places like Great Western Wine near Wellsway, namely retailers that get people in for tastings, but I noticed this the other day:

http://www.tastingroom.co.uk/

Has anyone been?  If so, does it cater for 'beginners' or is it meant for those who are quite keen on wine?  We'll have something of a mixed bag, a few duffers, a few experts and a few duffers who think they're experts.


If anyone has any experiences of such places, or has been to something similar they thought was good, I'd be interested to hear your thoughts.  All recommendations gratefully received.  We'd also consider somewhere in Bristol if it's worth the trip.

cheers


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 8, 2007)

Old colleague of mine used to go to tastings at Avery's at the bottom of Park Street/near the Academy and spoke highly of them. Think that place in clifton (on the road going up towards bridge from somerfield) does tastings as well, can't remember its name though...


----------



## mattie (Dec 9, 2007)

Gerry1time said:
			
		

> Old colleague of mine used to go to tastings at Avery's at the bottom of Park Street/near the Academy and spoke highly of them. Think that place in clifton (on the road going up towards bridge from somerfield) does tastings as well, can't remember its name though...



Cheers for that - Park St is pretty easy to get to from Bath so I'll look into Avery's.


----------

